# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Làm thế nào để chữa tóc bạc sớm với cỏ mực

## htnet2005

Cỏ mực (còn gọi là cỏ nhọ nồi) với lượng đủ dùng, giã nhỏ, cô đặc thành cao rồi trộn với mật ong, nước gừng cô đặc tiếp lần 2. Cho vào lọ dùng dần. Mỗi ngày lấy 1-2 thìa hòa với nước ấm hoặc uống với rượu có tác dụng bổ thận, ích tinh huyết, giúp trắng da dài tóc.

Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng đậu đen

Đậu đen có tính ngọt, giúp thanh lọc cơ thể, giải độc và làm tóc đen cực kì hiệu quả. Có nhiều cách làm đen tóc bằng đậu đen mà bạn có thể áp dụng dưới đây:
Canh đậu đen nấu xương lợn: hãy dùng 50g đậu đen hầm kỹ với xương lợn để làm canh ăn.
Đậu đen phơi khô: dùng đậu đen đồ chín, phơi khô, sao thơm, đựng trong lọ kín dùng dần. Mỗi ngày ăn 2 lần, mỗi lần 6g, nhai kỹ rồi chiêu với nước muối nhạt.
Bột đậu đen và dược liệu: dùng đậu đen 250g, vừng đen 100g, bạch quả 30 hạt, hà thủ ô 150g, tất cả sao chín, tán thành bột mịn, đựng trong lọ kín dùng dần, mỗi ngày ăn 30g.
Nước đậu đen: nếu dùng đậu đen bị ngán, có thể đem nó rang chín, để vào lọ kín, dùng hãm với nước sôi uống hàng ngày.
Ngũ cốc đậu đen còn là cách tăng cân hiệu quả và nhanh chóng

Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng chùm ruột

Quả chùm ruột chứa những dưỡng chất tự nhiên giúp phục hồi tóc, tăng cường sản xuất hắc tố làm đen tóc, để tóc chắc khỏe và mượt mà được xem như thuốc chữa tóc bạc hiệu quả nhất mà chưa 1 loại thực phẩm nào vượt qua nó. Các bước thực hiện chữa trị tóc bạc sớm với chùm ruột như sau:
Bước 1: Bạn rửa sạch quả chùm ruột sau có cắt thành từng miếng, sấy khô và phơi trong bóng râm.
Bước 2: Phơi khô chùm ruột rồi cho vào nồi dầu dừa và đun sôi.
Bước 3: Đun hỗn hợp trên trong vòng 5 phút rồi bắc ra để nguội.
Bước 4: Cho nước cốt dầu dừa này vào bình thủy tinh và sử dụng để thoa lên tóc hàng ngày để kích thích mọc tóc.
Quả chùm ruột phơi khô còn có tác dụng dưỡng khi dùng để gội đầu. Bạn chỉ cần dùng nước cốt chùm ruột ngâm với dầu hạnh nhân qua đêm, cho thêm 1 thìa nước cốt chanh để xoa bóp lên tóc và ủ qua đêm. Sau đó, chỉ cần xả sạch với nước để có tác dụng dưỡng tóc bóng mượt.

 Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng dầu dừa và chanh

Dầu dừa và chanh là một trong những hỗn hợp có tác dụng điều trị tóc bạc sớm cực kỳ hiệu quả với hàm lượng vitamin và dưỡng chất dồi dào cung cấp cho tóc, đồng thời chất chống oxy hóa còn giúp ngăn ngừa hình thành của tóc bạc. Ngoài ra, dầu dừa còn có tác dụng dưỡng ẩm và cân bằng dưỡng chất cho tóc, giúp tóc chắc khỏe và óng mượt, chanh lại được xem như thuốc giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả

Cách thực hiện rất đơn giản, tùy thuộc vào độ dài của tóc mà bạn trộn hỗn hợp dầu dừa và chanh theo tỷ lệ tương ứng. Thoa đều hỗn hợp lên tóc và massage nhẹ nhàng để các dưỡng chất thấm vào tóc. Chờ trong 30 phút rồi gội sạch lại với nước. Để đạt được hiệu quả chăm sóc tóc và chữa trị tóc bạc sớm một cách tốt nhất, hãy dùng biện pháp này 3-4 lần mỗi tuần bạn nhé!

 Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng khế chua

Khế chua rất giàu vitamin C giúp cơ thể tăng sức đề kháng, ngừa lão hóa sớm của da và tóc, do vậy mà có khả năng chữa tóc bạc sớm hiệu quả. Để thực hiện biện pháp này, bạn cần chuẩn bị 200g khế chua, 200ml nước dừa tươi, mật ong vừa đủ.

Cách thực hiện như sau: Trước tiên bạn cần rửa sạch khế, sau đó cho vào máy xay sinh tố xay nhuyễn, lọc lấy nước rồi trộn với nước dừa, thêm chút mật ong. Mỗi ngày uống 2 lần để bổ sung vitamin và dưỡng chất cho cơ thể, làm mái tóc đen mượt và chống hiện tượng bạc tóc sớm.

 Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng hà thủ ô

Hà thủ ô là vị thuốc dân gian được nhiều người sử dụng để chữa tóc bạc sớm. Bạn có thể áp dụng hai phương pháp dưới đây để chữa trị tóc rụng sớm.
Cách 1: Bạn sử dụng 60g hà thủ ô, đun với nước sối rồi đập trứng cho vào nước này và đun chín lại. Sử dụng 3 -4 lần một tuần để đạt hiểu quả tốt nhất.
Cách 2: Bạn cắt nhỏ 20g hà thủ ô sau đó đun với 1 lít nước sôi cùng 20g táo mèo trong vòng 15- 20 phút, sử dụng thay nước trà hàng ngày để nuôi dưỡng tóc.

 Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng bồ kết

Không còn xa lạ gì với tác dụng dưỡng tóc xưa nay của trái bồ kết, người Việt từ lâu đã sử dụng bồ kết thay cho dầu gội. Đối với người bị tóc bạc sớm, dùng bồ kết sẽ là cách thức hữu hiệu để đẩy lùi tình trạng này.
Bạn chỉ cần nướng 3 đến 4 quả bồ kết cho thơm sau đó thả vào nước sôi 5 phút để bồ kết ra màu. Bóp nhẹ quả bồ kết cho các dưỡng chất tiết ra nhiều hơn và sử dụng nước này để gội đầu. Bạn chỉ nên sử dụng bồ kết thông thường, không nên kết hợp với các loại dầu gội khác để tránh phản ứng hóa học giữa chúng. Đây là cách mà phụ nữ Việt xưa đã dùng để có mái tóc đen mượt mà.

Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng vừng đen

Vừng đen 300g rang chín, hà thủ ô 300g sấy khô hai thứ, tán mịn; đường trắng vừa đủ dùng, trộn lẫn với nhau, mỗi ngày dùng 2 lần, mỗi lần 2-3 thìa cà phê hòa với nước sôi. Dùng thức uống này sẽ dưỡng tóc dài mượt và ngăn ngừa rụng tóc.

 Cách chữa trị tóc bạc sớm bằng trà đen

Một giải pháp khác để điều trị cho mái tóc hoa râm tự nhiên là hòa tan 1 muỗng canh muối ăn với một tách trà đen và massage vào da đầu của bạn. Ủ trên tóc trong khoảng 1 giờ và gội lại kỹ càng với nước ấm.

----------

